# Assassin's Creed Trailer



## Garren Jacobsen (May 12, 2016)

Look eh to me but what do you all think.

Also, the Spanish Inquisition setting was unexpected.


----------



## Gryphos (May 12, 2016)

I think it looks pretty damn promising. Assassin's Creed has always had a great premise, and some of the cinematography on show here is amazing, especially with the free-running.

Between this and Warcraft, we might actually start getting some good video game movies.


----------



## Black Dragon (May 12, 2016)

The Kanye "song" is terrible.  Otherwise, the film looks promising.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 12, 2016)

Difficult to judge it without the song ruining it.  I'm not getting my hopes up, I don't think it will be really bad, I just have a feeling it will overdo it as an action film and kind of miss out on the spirit of the games.  Could work though.  Interesting they chose the Spanish inquisition (nobody expects the Spanish inquisition!), considering the evocative settings already established by the games.  I will probably watch it, but I'm much more interested in the games.


----------



## Gryphos (May 13, 2016)

See, I don't mind the music. In fact I actually quite like it. It fits well with the themes of Assassin's Creed, and further reinforces the blurriness of the line between the past and present which the series also presents.

I don't know what to think of the theme park ride animus, though. I don't see any reason why the animus from the games wouldn't work just fine.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (May 13, 2016)

Gryphos said:


> See, I don't mind the music. In fact I actually quite like it. It fits well with the themes of Assassin's Creed, and further reinforces the blurriness of the line between the past and present which the series also presents.
> 
> I don't know what to think of the theme park ride animus, though. I don't see any reason why the animus from the games wouldn't work just fine.


Because we need a new theme park ride?


----------



## Philster401 (May 15, 2016)

I am very excited for it and I hope they can make a successful movie series out of it.


----------



## Mindfire (May 20, 2016)

"So what time period should we set the movie in, guys?"
"I don't know. What about medieval Japan? The fans seem to really like that idea."
"Too obvious. What else you got?"
"Hmm... Ancient Egypt?"
"Nah, let's leave those clichÃ©s to the Mummy franchise."
"What about World War 2?"
"Oh for God's sake man, think outside the box will you? We need something people won't immediately roll their eyes at. Something fresh, something new, something they won't expect. Aha! I've got it! We'll do the Spanish Inquisition! 
"That's brilliant, sir! Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!"


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 23, 2016)

The trailer looks really exciting, I am very much looking forward to this movie.

I would be going crazy about it in case the movie was about AC1 and Altair, that would have been incredible. Also it surprises me a lot that they did not decide to make the film about the Ezio trilogy, and I think that the Spanish Inquisition is a rather weird though potentially interesting setting.

The Assassin suits, jumps, combat and atmosphere are very promising, can't wait to watch it!

Do you think that Ubisoft might decide to make a game based on this movie, in case it becomes successful? They have definitely skipped loads of interesting time periods with those wild jumps from AC1 to AC2 and then all the way to the American revolution. I would love an AC game set in 14th Century England, with some Assassin working for King Edward III and his family.


----------



## bugbear (Jun 15, 2016)

The movie looks great, stunts are okay too. I am a fan of the game and I'm excited to see it.


----------



## kherezae (Jun 16, 2016)

I saw the trailer before Warcraft and didn't know it was coming.... Honestly I think I was just super excited to recognize it right away. (I didn't play the games myself, just saw bits and pieces of my SO playing.) However, I think it looks awesome and I'm looking forward to it. The animus in particular is really cool!


----------

